# US skyline on 19's :)



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

hello,

im from the US and would like to share a few pics of my car. thanks for your time. here are some pics of my car on 19x10 HRE's with 275/30 so3 pp and ohlins. the other car in pics belong to my borther. he also rides on HRE's. enjoy.  











































chris


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

some more i uploaded


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Err, you have different wheels on one side to the other  Is that a normal thing in the States then? I've not noticed it when I'm over there


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Must be a show car?

How much do those wheels weigh? Both of them


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

The brakes on the Merc


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Nice, why different wheels though?

Are there many Skylines in the States? How easy is it to get hold of one out there? ...or to import?


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

i got stuck with these rims because the rims i were suppose to get didnt make it in time for a show and i got stuck with these. the rims i got are from the same company but a different series, the competition series. the light weight series out the all the series of rims from hre.

as for weight, not really sure but on the beefy side.

there are around 90 skylines here in the united states. really hard to get because motorex is a realy pain with lots of delays and lots of excuses. try motorex.net to learn about what a pain it is to import.

and thanks for all the comments.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice to see you on GTR.co.uk g00kb01 the pics are not showing up for me. I assume you also posted on FA so I'll go check there.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great choice in the wheels. HRE's are top quality!

Cya O!


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

nice!

i also like your brothers car!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

What the hell is happening in the background of this pic? LOL!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

R33 and amg it's the paradise!!
who!congratulation men


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

skymania said:


> What the hell is happening in the background of this pic? LOL!


hahah, the person who is shirtless is my father and the guy in the blue is me 

thanks everyone for the comments, happy you guys like.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol  

Awesome car though mate :smokin:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Beautiful car, love the wheels!!! :smokin:


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

which ones?


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

hmmm AMG and GT-R ....you think we got a U.S rich-boy on our hands?  U'd think u could buy your old man a shirt with some of that greenback? lol :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

g00kb0i, your 18 and you have a GTR! 

Impressive stuff :smokin:


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

Yup, sorry if I sound spoiled or what not but have been working at parents shop since 13 and they thought i was responsable enough to get one. Yes, my father has driven the car before and he knows what the car is capable of. Had the car for about 2 years now and loving every second with it.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Spoiled indeed! 

Only joking mate, no need to apologise - personally I think it's an awesome achievement that someone your age can afford to own and run a skyline - especially a GTR! Enjoy it mate, Nice one :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Lovely cars, both of them  

18 and a GTR owner  Rare indeed.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> 18 and a GTR owner  Rare indeed.


It is a lot cheaper to own a car in the U.S. compare to Japan or the U.K, I bought my new BNR34 V-spec II myself when I was 24 and a Nur @ 25......... and I am no one special or wealthy.....

tons of 16~18 year old kids here drive brand new EVO and Impreza STi everywhere. car payment is only a few hundreds USD a month, gas is $2.3 a gallon, parking is free everywhere, insurance cost is very low.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought that owning a GTR in the US is expensive, solely because they were never officially imported?


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> It is a lot cheaper to own a car in the U.S. compare to Japan or the U.K, I bought my new BNR34 V-spec II myself when I was 24 and a Nur @ 25......... and I am no one special or wealthy.....
> 
> tons of 16~18 year old kids here drive brand new EVO and Impreza STi everywhere. car payment is only a few hundreds USD a month, gas is $2.3 a gallon, parking is free everywhere, insurance cost is very low.


Not to brag or anything but I spent a lot of money in modding my car and you should know how much motorex charges for a r33. You should also know they dont take payments.


----------



## SlvrBullet (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Jeff, check your PM's bro.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

g00kb0i said:


> Not to brag or anything but I spent a lot of money in modding my car and you should know how much motorex charges for a r33. You should also know they dont take payments.


please don't think I was saying you didn't spend much on your car, I have a pretty good idea how much you spend as I was very into GTR before. I was simply pointing out cars in the U.S. is a lot cheaper to own then in Japan and U.K., it is just about next to impossible for a 18 year old to own a GTR in Japan and U.K. unless someone is absurdly wealthy, since an 18 year old most likely can't get insurance company to cover them for a GTR, and if they can, the premium can sometime cost more then the car itself.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> I thought that owning a GTR in the US is expensive, solely because they were never officially imported?


yes the legalization fee is a good amount, but other then that, everything else here is a lot cheaper compare to Japan and U.K., very low sales tax, gas is cheap, insurance is cheap, parking is free....

overall it is a lot easier for someone to own a GTR here then in Japan and the U.K.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

SlvrBullet said:


> Hey Jeff, check your PM's bro.


I will reply you soon


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

How much does it cost to buy say a very good condition low mileage R34 v-spec GTR in the US?

Can a UK citizen with a US green card and a US home in Florida bring into the US his own car easily if say it were an R34 GTR?

Thanks

Nik W


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

NikWilson said:


> How much does it cost to buy say a very good condition low mileage R34 v-spec GTR in the US?
> 
> Can a UK citizen with a US green card and a US home in Florida bring into the US his own car easily if say it were an R34 GTR?
> 
> ...


R34 V spec? Unknown for sure at this time as they arent being legalized as we speak, so buying one on the market is a crap shoot, as there are very few here! You could get the car for about $50K usd, then ship it, but couldnt legalize it as of now!

Any foreign cit can bring any car in...with a one year clause, after that year, the car must be exported!!!!   

That's the way I understand it...for the time being anyhow until they work out the legalization process...if they ever can???


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Or run it on dealer plates....

I wonder what it must be like to be 18 and drive to school in a real GTR not a honda with a GTR badge... *sigh*


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Since Florida is really bad/slack with regard to laws re the condition of cars, I thought it may be easy to bring it in from here in the UK as an SX200 and then register it. 

The value of my R34 GTR v-spec here in the UK is some GBP£33,000.00 or US59,000.00.

Anyway, if I did get it in to the US, and registered, then I would want to sell it, but at what price ?

I would need a buyer for it in the US.

regards

Nik


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

ure bro is a pimp with his merc!!!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> Or run it on dealer plates....
> 
> I wonder what it must be like to be 18 and drive to school in a real GTR not a honda with a GTR badge... *sigh*


Honda with a GTR badge... That's what you drive??? pmsl!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

skymania said:


> Honda with a GTR badge... That's what you drive??? pmsl!


Honda yes, GTR badge no, I have too much respect for that


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

gookboi, you're an SF member right?


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes i am. You are also ?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

yes, member for over 2 years. i'm guessing you're pakman's friend?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> Honda yes, GTR badge no, I have too much respect for that


lol, good good


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

g00kb0i said:


> hahah, the person who is shirtless is my father and the guy in the blue is me
> 
> thanks everyone for the comments, happy you guys like.


What kind of front bottom spoiler is that? Where'd you get it and how much?

Lastly, I'm in So. Cal myself. My spoiler is all scuffed up. Do you have the OEM spoiler still that you'd want to sell.

Thanks.

Nice HRE by the way.


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

motorex kinda scraped mine and they gave me a jun one but over the years, it got scuffed one too many times. The one i currently have is the do luck lip. Make sure if you do get it that you keep your stock one. The do luck one hangs off the stock one and to also change your radiator fluid. the do luck lip covers most of that through it's diffuser. and i got the lip for around 500$usd from RBmotoring.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Good info...thanks


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Does anyone know what splitter that is on the 33 pls ?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Ignore that.... it clearly says it above.... doh ! DO -luck


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Love those cars,both look so cool.


----------

